# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  Re roofing

## rusel

Hi 
Just after any advise before we commit the changing the roof.
The old roof is a glazed tile 50 odd years + old. The problem is in heavy rain they leak through where the tile overlaps the one next to it (not above or below) manly at the bottom rows where there is more water flowing. There is also no sarking.
So we are looking at a replacement roof as I have not be able to find a fix.
I am asking for a price on tile and metal roofing replacements
So any thing I should be asking the reps? 
Thank guy and girls (or is that girls and guys or to be totally PC ... persons)  :Doh:  
Russell

----------


## johnc

Have you spoken to a roof tiler? if they are cement I could understand it but if they are glazed tiles I would expect them to be still going strong even at 50+ years. Perhaps they need a decent clean and repointing?

----------


## jiggy

Get a roofer to have a look , if its only the bottom rows it could be an easy fix, they may have been raised to allow for guttering or might not have anti ponding boards.

----------


## The Roofer

If it's 50 years old plus - I'd definately get a GOOD roof tiler in to check the leaks. A combination of *johnc* and *jiggy* have probably nailed the problem.
The glazing in the 60's was pretty good and most are still going strong. But like jiggy said - fitting of gutters may be the problem! 
Check - how big are your eaves, what age are the gutters, what fascia board or metal has it got etc etc. 
I've replaced many old glazed roof tile jobs - and basically all they needed was a repoint and clean.
The main question is - do you like the roof as it is now (looks)? If no, then just replace with colorbond or tile.

----------


## rusel

Hi
Thanks for the thoughts,
The roof does Not leak at the gutters or at the pointing on the ridge caps,, it leak between the tiles where there overlap left and right. there are small groves in the over lap joint, but these seem to be too small on these tiles and they fill up with dust which turns to mud and lets the water overflow the groves and then drips inside. I have blowen them out once with compressed air which seem to work for a while if the rain not to heavy.
I so pose what i am asking is the any way to fix this? 
Russell

----------


## johnc

I think the consensus is, get a tiler in to have a look. You can get seepage through hairline cracks in glazed tiles but if your problem is extending across a number of tiles perhaps the roof pitch is not quite steep enough for the tile type which is unlikely. Sometimes you can't beat a visual inspection from someone with experience, self diagnosis does not always lead to the best outcome. Pooling of dirt seems odd, have you heavy moss build up on the roof?

----------


## rusel

Hi
I agree with the above about "self diagnosis does not always lead to the best outcome" but I have a done a lot of investigation in to this one. I have seen the water coming through the joints on many tens of tiles in heavy rain and have lifted the tiles after the rain the see the mini mud dams pushing the water toward the internal edge of the tile..The tiles have a very small grove in the underlap section of tile. The left hand side of the tile. I am open to any roofer who want to come and look.
Just got a quote to re roof and it was much more then I was expecting. So alternatives are needed........

----------

